# New toy but no rounds



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Picked up a new .40 on Thursday but Mikes had no ammo for it. Anyone know if there is any available now or in the future?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure but Gun show is coming next weekend to P'cola...from what I saw on the news in Bama, get there early to get in line.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Theres been plenty at blue angle walmart.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Blue Angle Walmart had some yesterday morning and USA performance had some on Friday


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Pace Walmart had some Winchester .40 this AM


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

The one in Pace is out as of 1:00 PM. They had 9mm and .45 ACP this morning also. It's gone now as well.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Pace has been the best bet lately...


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Gotta actively stop in and look in your normal travels. By the time someone puts it on here your chances lessen. With that said Blue Angel had some last night, along with this little guy.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

VA Boy said:


> Gotta actively stop in and look in your normal travels. By the time someone puts it on here your chances lessen. With that said Blue Angel had some last night, along with this little guy.



You said a mouthful there. You have to stop in and check it out early. I managed to get what I needed this morning.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

you won't be the only one getting a gun and nothing to shoot....lets hope it doesn't stay this way....gun control at it's finest....worthless without ammo, and if you find any I wouldn't shoot it all....just enough to see where it's hitting and that's it till you find more....and it will sure cost more from what I read.....prices are headed up....and not from gouging either


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

all out online also? Yet you gotta wait a few days to a week to get it..But more then likely they got it..


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Not much at the Blue Angel Wal Mart when i went looking.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Its all part of their gun control plan...

Ammo shortage, no more gun problem...


:2guns::gun_bandana:


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

waterwings said:


> Picked up a new .40 on Thursday but Mikes had no ammo for it. Anyone know if there is any available now or in the future?


Seen loads of it at different Walmarts over the last couple of weeks. The key is to work out when they get their delivery and be at the sporting desk counter by 830am.

I even managed to bag 22LR this morning! Talk about rocking horse crap.


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Several offered help. I will be more proactive I my search.


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Slot Pursuit. It was a pleasure meeting you. I'll check on the place in Fort Walton.:thumbup:


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Same here Waterwings.


----------

